# First year beek from Augusta Co Virginia



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello All....To get started I wanted to start this hobby this time last year but couldn’t because it was too late in the year as you all know. So I waited very patiently until February. Then I had a hard time finding bees and getting help from everyone being so busy. Anyway finally found some help and bees at the last minute. I started out with langs 10 frame with 3lb packages. Then I found out there was local clubs I could join for support so I joined. Shenandoah Bee Keepers Association

I also recently bought 4 hives from a local beek in club that I put at a different location. All went well with first four except a slow laying queen and then a queen less hive I’m still dealing with. Hopefully my nuc with a small swarm from my own hives will take off for the queen less hive. Even with all the problems from these 4 hives I extracted about 100lbs last weekend.

Also from the hard time I had getting help, bees, equipment I soon realized that something need to be done as there was nowhere close to drive to pickup items and the market was overwhelmed at the worst time. So I got an idea about starting a bee supply store which would help all the local beeks and save us some money and give us the touch feely thing we all like, not to mention hopefully grow this hobby as we all know we need it. So after a month of looking for a distributor I found brushy mountain which approved me. Long story short I picked up inventory two weeks ago and started the store with support from my club and my other business which is restaurant. We had our grand opening last weekend, we did extracting for a demo which everyone loved. Had free food along with good deals lol. We have around 150 items in store from catalog. In a small space but we goter in there. "Valley Bee Supply"

Store


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

NICE! You're close enough to me I might take a road trip. Does your store have a website? Hours?


----------



## ShaneVBS (Aug 22, 2011)

No website YET. Hours are 10 to 6 mon-thur.....sat 10 to 3...closed sunday. im there in the evenings


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## rtsquirrel (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks great. Hope to make it out there (From Ridhmond)


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Quite an investment you put up front, but congrats!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome aboard,

Next time we are in your area, we will surely stop by.

Shane


----------

